# Car/bike show charity fundraiser Newport Beach Ca 11-7-10



## DMNCLNR (Nov 3, 2010)

I will have a section for Vintage Bikes, Scooters, and motorcycles! Raffle with lots of cool prizes, great Breakfast and a great cause. Still have room for more cars as well.

   Raffle Tickets are $1, suggested donations for cars is $25 which inludes an event t-shirt, dash plaque, and 10 raffle tix! bikes suggested donations are $5 which include 5 raffle tix.

  Feel free to call with any questions or for reservations
  Dustin
714-717-2684


----------

